# Impressions after 2,000 miles of Model 3!



## SoFlaModel3

Here I sit supercharging for the first time picking up a cool 340 miles of range per hour and I thought I would reflect on the first 2,000 miles of Model 3.

First what's that? Another Midnight Silver Model 3 with Sport Wheels on the background!?!??!










Ok so here we go. I have had the car for 35 days and put on 2,118 miles as I sit here. An average of 60.5 miles per day or 22,087 for the year if I keep this pace.

This is hands down, no comparison, the best car I have ever owned. My previous cars worth mention would be a 2002 Audi A4 with Quattro (my previous favorite). A 2007 Infiniti G35S with Manual Transmission (fun, but soul-less), and a 2014 Mercedes Benz CLA250 (hands down the worst Mercedes ever made). I have zero previous ownership in an EV let alone a hybrid. Other cars with decent seat time are 2001 Porsche 911, 2003 BMW M3, and 2017 Tesla Model S 75.

The Audi was my first love. The Porsche and BMW were a blast to drive. The Model S is a dream.

Well my Model 3 has been everything I could have ever hoped for and then some, which I didn't think was possible.

My few gripes remain the gripes I quickly caught in the first few days - closing the trunk just isn't right (Premium Package probably should have had a power liftgate), the frunk is nice but closing it is also a pain, the side mirrors should have BSD, and finally the sun visors are a bit of an issue with low-ish sun from the side.

None of that matters in the least.

The driving dynamics in this car are stellar. From passing with a laser beam of acceleration from any speed. The car really hugs the road. The view from the driver's seat is fantastic with nothing in front of you but glass.

The A/C is equal parts elegant and freaking cool. Best yet it actually works well.

Autopilot was the best last second decision ever. I use it every weekday to and from work 30+ highway miles each way. It's a dream. It even got better in the last update.

The screen. WOW! It's vivid and crazy responsive. People are stunned when they see it. It works very well now and I know it's only going to get better. The navigation is very easy to use and can be triggered by typing, voice, or grabbing an address from your contact list.

All the glass. Amazing that even in South Florida we aren't paying a heat penalty with all of this glass. The coating on the overhead pieces cuts all of the glare while still allowing you to look out with ease.

One pedal driving is fantastic. The regen could be a pinch stronger, but it's still highly effective and I hardly ever use the brakes.

It's just the total package. Nothing can compete EV or otherwise. I'm so excited to see more on the road even though I just met my car's doppelgänger (there goes exclusivity) 

Anyway I think that's all for now. I'm excited for everyone that has it and everyone that is about to get it more than anything!

Looks like it was $4.84 for 96 miles of range 










EDIT: I left out the best part which is the community and everything that goes with it. It's the first time I have felt apart of a car community since the early 2000's with the Audi forums and big local get togethers. Seems like the superchargers can be mini get togethers which is neat!


----------



## zosoisnotaword

SoFlaModel3 said:


> the side mirrors should have BSD


Glad you're enjoying the car. When it is released, I think the adjacent lane vehicle display will be a better blind spot warning than lights in the mirrors.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

zosoisnotaword said:


> Glad you're enjoying the car. When it is released, I think the adjacent lane vehicle display will be a better blind spot warning than lights in the mirrors.


Thanks and unfortunately it's still not a reasonable solution for BSD. You're never going to look at the center screen as part of a lane change as it's too out of the way. Like I said, not a big deal (especially with mirrors properly adjusted).


----------



## zosoisnotaword

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're never going to look at the center screen as part of a lane change


Not yet  I expect to develop a habit of glancing at the screen first before I turn to look at the mirrors. I'll still probably continue the practice of turning around and putting my physical eye balls on the blind spot though, at least for the first couple years while I'm still in the "my precious" phase.


----------



## jman

How has the AP been compared to your S? That SC really gave you some serious juice, is it more than what you would have gotten in your S? Has it been an easy adjustment, especially driving at night with no binnacle to look at in front of you? Thanks for your update !!


----------



## Quicksilver

@SoFlaModel3, Great write up! Thanks! I am on the fence about getting EAP at this time. I do not foresee using it much except for long road trips which is once or twice a year. My daily commute is 7 miles round trip so no traffic issues at all - I don't even use the freeways for my commute (I do cross over one freeway daily and looking down on the traffic mess makes me giggle a bit). It takes me about 7 to 8 minutes to drive to work. Now, what can you say to convince me to get EAP?  of course I have to get invited to configure first...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

jman said:


> How has the AP been compared to your S? That SC really gave you some serious juice, is it more than what you would have gotten in your S? Has it been an easy adjustment, especially driving at night with no binnacle to look at in front of you? Thanks for your update !!


The Model S isn't mine, so I have seat time but nothing close to being a daily driver. The Model S has AP 1 which has been great. I think my Model 3 is at the same level as far as smoothness as the Model S is.

As far as no binnacle at night -- it's incredible. There is no glare distracting you and the clarity of the road is much better. Meanwhile, it's better during the day as well. The adjustment to a center screen was less than 1 day and I never thought twice about it again!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> @SoFlaModel3, Great write up! Thanks! I am on the fence about getting EAP at this time. I do not foresee using it much except for long road trips which is once or twice a year. My daily commute is 7 miles round trip so no traffic issues at all - I don't even use the freeways for my commute (I do cross over one freeway daily and looking down on the traffic mess makes me giggle a bit). It takes me about 7 to 8 minutes to drive to work. Now, what cad you say to convince me to get EAP?  of course I have to get invited to configure first...


Yeah if my daily commute was 7 miles round trip, I'd be hard pressed to spend $5,000 on EAP. It works on city roads, but it's not intended for city roads; so your use case of 1-2 road trips per year makes it a tough sell. With my mileage and the amount of rush hour highway driving that's done it's a lot easier to justify it.


----------



## mig

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks and unfortunately it's still not a reasonable solution for BSD. You're never going to look at the center screen as part of a lane change as it's too out of the way. Like I said, not a big deal (especially with mirrors properly adjusted).


Remember also if you are in autopilot the system will "prevent" you from moving into an occupied lane (though sometimes it refuses to move into an open lane as well), which you don't get with BSM. I also wonder if we'll get an audible warning when moving over unsafely once adjacent objects are tracked.

I have to echo everything @SoFlaModel3 said here (I'm at 1200 miles), however I'm coming from an i3 and a Leaf before that. Once I went BEV I swore I'd never go back, and I just can't express how wonderful it is to no longer have to compromise to drive EV. Thanks Tesla!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah if my daily commute was 7 miles round trip, I'd be hard pressed to spend $5,000 on EAP. It works on city roads, but it's not intended for city roads; so your use case of 1-2 road trips per year makes it a tough sell. With my mileage and the amount of rush hour highway driving that's done it's a lot easier to justify it.


I wonder what the premium would be if, let's say, a couple of years down the road, I decide to get EAP. From my understanding, the hardware is in place, it's just a matter of paying for the software to be activated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mig said:


> Remember also if you are in autopilot the system will "prevent" you from moving into an occupied lane (though sometimes it refuses to move into an open lane as well), which you don't get with BSM. I also wonder if we'll get an audible warning when moving over unsafely once adjacent objects are tracked.
> 
> I have to echo everything @SoFlaModel3 said here (I'm at 1200 miles), however I'm coming from an i3 and a Leaf before that. Once I went BEV I swore I'd never go back, and I just can't express how wonderful it is to no longer have to compromise to drive EV. Thanks Tesla!


I do wonder what it's thinking sometimes when it won't switch into an open lane and then wants to try as a car begins to creep up 



Quicksilver said:


> I wonder what the premium would be if, let's say, a couple of years down the road, I decide to get EAP. From my understanding, the hardware is in place, it's just a matter of paying for the software to be activated.


Well it's $5k with your configuration or $6k out of pocket (not in your financing) later. Definitely a tougher pill to swallow later.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks and unfortunately it's still not a reasonable solution for BSD. You're never going to look at the center screen as part of a lane change as it's too out of the way. Like I said, not a big deal (especially with mirrors properly adjusted).


And as I am teaching my teenager to drive the LEAF, ALWAYS look over your shoulder


----------



## aquadoggie

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well it's $5k with your configuration or $6k out of pocket (not in your financing) later. Definitely a tougher pill to swallow later.


I'm in a similar situation with a less than 10 mile commute and I don't think the extra $1k is that big of a deal down the road if I decide to go that route. It would have been much harder to justify the extra $5k for me at configuration. But glad you all enjoy it and I'm sure if I had a hellish commute it would come in handy. I also don't trust the tech yet!


----------



## LUXMAN

aquadoggie said:


> I'm in a similar situation with a less than 10 mile commute and I don't think the extra $1k is that big of a deal down the road if I decide to go that route. It would have been much harder to justify the extra $5k for me at configuration. But glad you all enjoy it and I'm sure if I had a hellish commute it would come in handy. I also don't trust the tech yet!


So have you tried the non-EAP cruise control yet? I can't wait to try it on Monday!


----------



## aquadoggie

LUXMAN said:


> So have you tried the non-EAP cruise control yet? I can't wait to try it on Monday!


I have not tried the cruise control yet. Also, in my ecstasy over the weekend, I forgot to mention (I think) that the non-EAP version does indeed have all the sensors working for traffic and stationary objects. It even shows the cars on the road and the lane lines. Just doesn't drive itself. Which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## LUXMAN

aquadoggie said:


> I have not tried the cruise control yet. Also, in my ecstasy over the weekend, I forgot to mention (I think) that the non-EAP version does indeed have all the sensors working for traffic and stationary objects. It even shows the cars on the road and the lane lines. Just doesn't drive itself. Which is exactly what I wanted.


Nice! So does it beep as well to alert you to those stationary objects?


----------



## aquadoggie

LUXMAN said:


> Nice! So does it beep as well to alert you to those stationary objects?


It does indeed.


----------



## John

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here I sit supercharging for the first time picking up a cool 340 miles of range per hour and I thought I would reflect on the first 2,000 miles of Model 3.
> 
> First what's that? Another Midnight Silver Model 3 with Sport Wheels on the background!?!??!
> 
> View attachment 6301
> 
> 
> Ok so here we go. I have had the car for 35 days and put on 2,118 miles as I sit here. An average of 60.5 miles per day or 22,087 for the year if I keep this pace.
> 
> This is hands down, no comparison, the best car I have ever owned. My previous cars worth mention would be a 2002 Audi A4 with Quattro (my previous favorite). A 2007 Infiniti G35S with Manual Transmission (fun, but soul-less), and a 2014 Mercedes Benz CLA250 (hands down the worst Mercedes ever made). I have zero previous ownership in an EV let alone a hybrid. Other cars with decent seat time are 2001 Porsche 911, 2003 BMW M3, and 2017 Tesla Model S 75.
> 
> The Audi was my first love. The Porsche and BMW were a blast to drive. The Model S is a dream.
> 
> Well my Model 3 has been everything I could have ever hoped for and then some, which I didn't think was possible.
> 
> My few gripes remain the gripes I quickly caught in the first few days - closing the trunk just isn't right (Premium Package probably should have had a power liftgate), the frunk is nice but closing it is also a pain, the side mirrors should have BSD, and finally the sun visors are a bit of an issue with low-ish sun from the side.
> 
> None of that matters in the least.
> 
> The driving dynamics in this car are stellar. From passing with a laser beam of acceleration from any speed. The car really hugs the road. The view from the driver's seat is fantastic with nothing in front of you but glass.
> 
> The A/C is equal parts elegant and freaking cool. Best yet it actually works well.
> 
> Autopilot was the best last second decision ever. I use it every weekday to and from work 30+ highway miles each way. It's a dream. It even got better in the last update.
> 
> The screen. WOW! It's vivid and crazy responsive. People are stunned when they see it. It works very well now and I know it's only going to get better. The navigation is very easy to use and can be triggered by typing, voice, or grabbing an address from your contact list.
> 
> All the glass. Amazing that even in South Florida we aren't paying a heat penalty with all of this glass. The coating on the overhead pieces cuts all of the glare while still allowing you to look out with ease.
> 
> One pedal driving is fantastic. The regen could be a pinch stronger, but it's still highly effective and I hardly ever use the brakes.
> 
> It's just the total package. Nothing can compete EV or otherwise. I'm so excited to see more on the road even though I just met my car's doppelgänger (there goes exclusivity)
> 
> Anyway I think that's all for now. I'm excited for everyone that has it and everyone that is about to get it more than anything!
> 
> Looks like it was $4.84 for 96 miles of range
> 
> View attachment 6302
> 
> 
> EDIT: I left out the best part which is the community and everything that goes with it. It's the first time I have felt apart of a car community since the early 2000's with the Audi forums and big local get togethers. Seems like the superchargers can be mini get togethers which is neat!


YouYouXue told me that when you ask EAP to make a lane change it does NOT avoid cars in the blind spot. True?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John said:


> YouYouXue told me that when you ask EAP to make a lane change it does NOT avoid cars in the blind spot. True?


I think so, but not 100% sure. I know if there is a car next to you, it won't shift lanes but I had one occurrence where I turned on the blinker and the car didn't budge (that part has happened more than once), but this particular time a car was creeping up to my blind spot and out of nowhere it switched lanes and cut the person off.


----------



## LucyferSam

Quicksilver said:


> @SoFlaModel3, Great write up! Thanks! I am on the fence about getting EAP at this time. I do not foresee using it much except for long road trips which is once or twice a year. My daily commute is 7 miles round trip so no traffic issues at all - I don't even use the freeways for my commute (I do cross over one freeway daily and looking down on the traffic mess makes me giggle a bit). It takes me about 7 to 8 minutes to drive to work. Now, what can you say to convince me to get EAP?  of course I have to get invited to configure first...


So my daily commute is even shorter, but I was never in doubt about getting EAP. It makes any time spent on the highway nicer, so if you make even semi-frequent long trips it is totally worth it in my opinion (I have a 2-3 minute drive to work, but I do have 2500 miles on BlueLiion since mid Jan...). It also makes a difference that I'm not next to a major airport though, so even in my previous car a 10h drive was my limit before I switched to air travel, now it will probably jump to a 15 hour drive...


----------



## ng0

John said:


> YouYouXue told me that when you ask EAP to make a lane change it does NOT avoid cars in the blind spot. True?


That was my experience the one time I got to drive a Model 3 on the freeway and played with EAP. When there were no cars around it worked flawlessly, but I had an experience where I turned on my blinker and one car passed and the car waited, then after it passed it tried merging into the next lane without paying attention that another car was passing as well. I quickly pulled the steering wheel to take over. That was back in October 2017, so I can only assume the functionality has gotten progressively better.


----------



## garsh

Remember, the current version of autopilot only uses two of the front cameras. It doesn't use any of the side or rear cameras. So when it detects a car beside you, it is doing so using only the ultrasonic sensors, which have a range of 8m, at best. Therefore, the current version of autopilot is only going to detect cars that are right beside you. It's not going to see that there's a car coming up quickly in the next lane. So don't rely on autopilot to decide if it's safe to change lanes - check with your own eyes first.


----------



## ng0

garsh said:


> Remember, the current version of autopilot only uses two of the front cameras. It doesn't use any of the side or rear cameras. So when it detects a car beside you, it is doing so using only the ultrasonic sensors, which have a range of 8m, at best. Therefore, the current version of autopilot is only going to detect cars that are right beside you. It's not going to see that there's a car coming up quickly in the next lane. So don't rely on autopilot to decide if it's safe to change lanes - check with your own eyes first.


Great info! I actually didn't realize that. Seems like tesla shouldn't be enabling automatic lane changes if it can't detect cars appropriately. I know they'll get there soon, but until they enable those side cameras, I'll probably avoid using it when there are other cars around


----------



## garsh

ng0 said:


> Seems like tesla shouldn't be enabling automatic lane changes if it can't detect cars appropriately.


It's still a useful feature as-is. If you have autopilot turned on, but catch up to a slow vehicle, you used to have to disengage autopilot in order to pass. With this feature, you can leave autopilot on and active while passing.

It's just important to realize the limitations of the system. The lane change feature is not (yet) designed to only do so when safe. You have to continue to use your own judgement for that. It'll protect you from *some* bad decisions, but not all.


----------



## ng0

garsh said:


> It's still a useful feature as-is. If you have autopilot turned on, but catch up to a slow vehicle, you used to have to disengage autopilot in order to pass. With this feature, you can leave autopilot on and active while passing.
> 
> It's just important to realize the limitations of the system. The lane change feature is not (yet) designed to only do so when safe. You have to continue to use your own judgement for that. It'll protect you from *some* bad decisions, but not all.


Very good points. I guess I need to experience it for more than 10 minutes to really get a feel for how I'm going to be using it.  Also, I'm hoping they give people a heads up about those limitations and explain it the way you did when they purchase EAP because I consider myself a pretty knowledgeable Model 3 reservation holder and even I didn't understand all that!


----------



## Quicksilver

LucyferSam said:


> So my daily commute is even shorter, but I was never in doubt about getting EAP. It makes any time spent on the highway nicer, so if you make even semi-frequent long trips it is totally worth it in my opinion (I have a 2-3 minute drive to work, but I do have 2500 miles on BlueLiion since mid Jan...). It also makes a difference that I'm not next to a major airport though, so even in my previous car a 10h drive was my limit before I switched to air travel, now it will probably jump to a 15 hour drive...


Interested perspective. Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Remember, the current version of autopilot only uses two of the front cameras. It doesn't use any of the side or rear cameras. So when it detects a car beside you, it is doing so using only the ultrasonic sensors, which have a range of 8m, at best. Therefore, the current version of autopilot is only going to detect cars that are right beside you. It's not going to see that there's a car coming up quickly in the next lane. So don't rely on autopilot to decide if it's safe to change lanes - check with your own eyes first.


I did not realize that, but it makes a lot of sense now. Good thing that I've been looking before haphazardly turning on the blinker


----------



## garsh

ng0 said:


> Also, I'm hoping they give people a heads up about those limitations...


Don't count on it. Communication is not one of Tesla's strengths, unfortunately.


----------



## ng0

garsh said:


> Don't count on it. Communication is not one of Tesla's strengths, unfortunately.


true. Seems like one of those things they should make more clear for safety reasons, but I agree that they probably won't.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well it's $5k with your configuration or $6k out of pocket (not in your financing) later. Definitely a tougher pill to swallow later.


This is one reason why I'm considering ordering EAP, even though I have virtually no use for it currently. Right now, I have a 9-mile, 15-20 minute reverse commute on local/state roads, and we take *maybe* 1 or 2 long-ish road trips per year (usually to somewhere mountainous and/or snowy). So, under the status quo, it's hard to justify shelling out $5K for autopilot.

That said, the status quo isn't forever. There's a decent chance my easy-breezy reverse commute will become a more typical, grueling slog into/around Boston sometime over the next few years, and for that situation, I'd definitely want EAP. (For reference, my wife also has a 9-mile commute, except she works in the city, and it takes her about 40-45 minutes on average... that's an average speed of 12-13mph!)

So, in a way, ordering EAP up-front and rolling it into the financing would be like taking out a ~$70/month insurance policy against the possibility of daily misery sometime in the near future. I'd just need to weigh the odds of making a "claim" on that policy against the cost of the premium... as well as the alternative of making a lump-sum payment of $6K if I forgo the "insurance" but later decide that I need it.


----------



## Twiglett

garsh said:


> It's still a useful feature as-is. If you have autopilot turned on, but catch up to a slow vehicle, you used to have to disengage autopilot in order to pass. With this feature, you can leave autopilot on and active while passing.
> 
> It's just important to realize the limitations of the system. The lane change feature is not (yet) designed to only do so when safe. You have to continue to use your own judgement for that. It'll protect you from *some* bad decisions, but not all.


Some of the videos of the latest AP update have suggested that the rear facing side cameras are active now, no confirmation of that of course 
Cue another round of taping up cameras to see what happens. . . . .


----------



## ng0

Twiglett said:


> Some of the videos of the latest AP update have suggested that the rear facing side cameras are active now, no confirmation of that of course
> Cue another round of taping up cameras to see what happens. . . . .


yea, I've heard the same claim, though I haven't heard confirmation that the model 3s have received this update yet. Any word on that?


----------



## TesLou

For those who are already familiar with their 3s, a couple of questions: 1. Are polarized sunglasses an issue with the touchscreen? 2. How long can you leave your hands off the wheel (in Autopilot) before you get a warning? A lot of videos I watch show the drivers holding the wheel much of the time. Just curious.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TesLou said:


> For those who are already familiar with their 3s, a couple of questions: 1. Are polarized sunglasses an issue with the touchscreen? 2. How long can you leave your hands off the wheel (in Autopilot) before you get a warning? A lot of videos I watch show the drivers holding the wheel much of the time. Just curious.


I can't answer 1. I hate the effect of polarized lens in cars in general. Green and purple checkerboards everywhere aren't my thing 

For #2 it seems to vary. I'm not sure if the car has tolerances based on what it picks up, like maybe the road conditions are within acceptable range for autopilot, but not the best so it happens more frequently. That said as a general statement it seems to feel like it's every 45 seconds or so. You just need to give a small tug on the wheel and the warning goes away. Now, as I've used it more I have found a comfortable position is my left arm resting on the door sill with my hand applying light pressure on the left most spoke on the wheel. The warning never comes up and I'm close to music controls.


----------



## aquadoggie

I can speak to #1 and it's not an issue. I was concerned about this as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

To follow up on my earlier reply ... 

I did testing on #2 and on the highway it was at 1 minute and on surface roads 45 seconds. I do want to put in a little more testing to consider that definitive.


----------



## TesLou

aquadoggie said:


> I can speak to #1 and it's not an issue. I was concerned about this as well.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> To follow up on my earlier reply ...
> 
> I did testing on #2 and on the highway it was at 1 minute and on surface roads 45 seconds. I do want to put in a little more testing to consider that definitive.


Thanks guys.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Well today makes 2 months and I sit at 3,283 miles on pace for 19,698 in year 1. 

Nothing has changed since reporting on the first 2,000 miles. This car remains a dream and I find any excuse to go outside and drive it or clean it. My wife called me out last night for wanting to wash the car so it would be clean for my daughter’s 5th birthday party this morning. Of course the car has nothing to do with her birthday party and she blocked my craziness


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well today makes 2 months and I sit at 3,283 miles on pace for 19,698 in year 1.
> 
> Nothing has changed since reporting on the first 2,000 miles. This car remains a dream and I find any excuse to go outside and drive it or clean it. My wife called me out last night for wanting to wash the car so it would be clean for my daughter's 5th birthday party this morning. Of course the car has nothing to do with her birthday party and she blocked my craziness












Just replace the chicken with a car..................she is a "Car Blocker!"


----------



## Barbara

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here I sit supercharging for the first time picking up a cool 340 miles of range per hour and I thought I would reflect on the first 2,000 miles of Model 3.
> 
> First what's that? Another Midnight Silver Model 3 with Sport Wheels on the background!?!??!
> 
> View attachment 6301
> 
> 
> Ok so here we go. I have had the car for 35 days and put on 2,118 miles as I sit here. An average of 60.5 miles per day or 22,087 for the year if I keep this pace.
> 
> This is hands down, no comparison, the best car I have ever owned. My previous cars worth mention would be a 2002 Audi A4 with Quattro (my previous favorite). A 2007 Infiniti G35S with Manual Transmission (fun, but soul-less), and a 2014 Mercedes Benz CLA250 (hands down the worst Mercedes ever made). I have zero previous ownership in an EV let alone a hybrid. Other cars with decent seat time are 2001 Porsche 911, 2003 BMW M3, and 2017 Tesla Model S 75.
> 
> The Audi was my first love. The Porsche and BMW were a blast to drive. The Model S is a dream.
> 
> Well my Model 3 has been everything I could have ever hoped for and then some, which I didn't think was possible.
> 
> My few gripes remain the gripes I quickly caught in the first few days - closing the trunk just isn't right (Premium Package probably should have had a power liftgate), the frunk is nice but closing it is also a pain, the side mirrors should have BSD, and finally the sun visors are a bit of an issue with low-ish sun from the side.
> 
> None of that matters in the least.
> 
> The driving dynamics in this car are stellar. From passing with a laser beam of acceleration from any speed. The car really hugs the road. The view from the driver's seat is fantastic with nothing in front of you but glass.
> 
> The A/C is equal parts elegant and freaking cool. Best yet it actually works well.
> 
> Autopilot was the best last second decision ever. I use it every weekday to and from work 30+ highway miles each way. It's a dream. It even got better in the last update.
> 
> The screen. WOW! It's vivid and crazy responsive. People are stunned when they see it. It works very well now and I know it's only going to get better. The navigation is very easy to use and can be triggered by typing, voice, or grabbing an address from your contact list.
> 
> All the glass. Amazing that even in South Florida we aren't paying a heat penalty with all of this glass. The coating on the overhead pieces cuts all of the glare while still allowing you to look out with ease.
> 
> One pedal driving is fantastic. The regen could be a pinch stronger, but it's still highly effective and I hardly ever use the brakes.
> 
> It's just the total package. Nothing can compete EV or otherwise. I'm so excited to see more on the road even though I just met my car's doppelgänger (there goes exclusivity)
> 
> Anyway I think that's all for now. I'm excited for everyone that has it and everyone that is about to get it more than anything!
> 
> Looks like it was $4.84 for 96 miles of range
> 
> View attachment 6302
> 
> 
> EDIT: I left out the best part which is the community and everything that goes with it. It's the first time I have felt apart of a car community since the early 2000's with the Audi forums and big local get togethers. Seems like the superchargers can be mini get togethers which is neat!


I also live in South Florida, did you tint?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Barbara said:


> I also live in South Florida, did you tint?


Hi, yes I did. 30% all around (nothing on the windshield and nothing overhead above driver seats with the rear tinted completely as a single large piece.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hi, yes I did. 30% all around (nothing on the windshield and nothing overhead above driver seats with the rear tinted completely as a single large piece.
> 
> View attachment 7103
> 
> View attachment 7104


Really like the "exclusive" single spot parking space you showed there...no danger of door dings...


----------



## Barbara

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hi, yes I did. 30% all around (nothing on the windshield and nothing overhead above driver seats with the rear tinted completely as a single large piece.
> 
> View attachment 7103
> 
> View attachment 7104


Where did you get it done? I am in Boynton.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Barbara said:


> Where did you get it done? I am in Boynton.


I went to Coral Tint in Coral Springs. They have done my past 4 cars and 2 for my wife. However, I wouldn't recommend them, because they did this and wouldn't own up to it...


----------



## Spiffywerks

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I went to Coral Tint in Coral Springs. They have done my past 4 cars and 2 for my wife. However, I wouldn't recommend them, because they did this and wouldn't own up to it...
> 
> View attachment 7126


My tinter did this and wouldnt fess up either. Seems to be a trend with tint shops. I only had the car less than 24 hours with only 106 miles on it. So sad.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Spiffywerks said:


> My tinter did this and wouldnt fess up either. Seems to be a trend with tint shops. I only had the car less than 24 hours with only 106 miles on it. So sad.
> 
> View attachment 7127


Agreed!


----------



## Phil Kulak

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks and unfortunately it's still not a reasonable solution for BSD. You're never going to look at the center screen as part of a lane change as it's too out of the way. Like I said, not a big deal (especially with mirrors properly adjusted).


I'm hoping they do a little chime if you put your blinker on and there's a car beside you. That's all you need.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Phil Kulak said:


> I'm hoping they do a little chime if you put your blinker on and there's a car beside you. That's all you need.


Certainly what I've come to expect from past cars, but Model 3 doesn't do it (or at least not yet).


----------

